# Pipe Review: Peterson Emerald-full bent



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Someone posted about a lack of reviews of pipes themselves, so here goes:

Peterson Emerald-full bent, with Rustic finish: I can't really pick a favorite pipe from my collection, because they are all my favorites at one time or another. But if I HAD to pick one, this would definitely be a candidate on the short list. I picked this on up on EBay in an unsmoked condition, for a pittance of $15.00.

At first glance, the apple-shaped bowl appears small compared to the wide Steck bit, but it actually works well as a pipe you can comfortably hold in your mouth all day. In the hand, it feels a bit smallish, but has a good texture that inspires confidence. As you would expect from Peterson, the finish is second-to-none, with a deep, rich stain, and dark accents. The mouthpiece is wide, but comfortable, and the Steck bit assures a relatively bite-free smoke. The fitting for the stem is a gold accented cream-colored agate (or some other marbled stone), making it one of the classiest-looking pipes I own.

Breaking it in was straight forward, with no issues. It draws excellent, and smooth. It smokes very cool and dry with the Vanilla Cavendish that I usually smoke in it. 

Like all Petersons, it draws attention everywhere I take it. All in all, it was a very good investment.

Sorry about no picture, but the site won't let me put one on until I have 30 posts.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a rusticated Peterson Emerald bent P-lip, also bought on Ebay. Unsmoked from the looks of it when I received it. Paid $25 including shipping. It turned into an excellent smoker after it built a little cake. One of my favorites.


----------

